# $1000 handwheel



## Johnwa (Jul 14, 2021)

He junking plastic handwheel on my bandsaw vice started slipping on its hub so I decided to make anew one.  Several hours later and there’s still lots to do.  If I valued my time it has to be worth at least $1000. LOL.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 14, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> He junking plastic handwheel on my bandsaw vice started slipping on its hub so I decided to make anew one.  Several hours later and there’s still lots to do.  If I valued my time it has to be worth at least $1000. LOL.
> View attachment 16099



Johnwa just think on all the fun you've had doing it, beside much better than chasing grandma around the house right.  LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 14, 2021)

You going to make a @YotaBota handwheel?  That could turn it into a $5000 handwheel


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 14, 2021)

Not this time.  I did make a @YotaBota one for my collet closer though.


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 14, 2021)

Almost finished.  I used a router round over bit to get an approximate radius on the wheel.  I ran the spindle backwards to get the side next to the chuck.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 14, 2021)

The closer handle came out really well. Lee Valley rivets?
I've been wondering how well the router bits would work on metal, have you tried them in the milling machine?


Dusty said:


> beside much better than chasing grandma around the house right.


Chasing is one thing, catching and then remembering what to do when (if) caught is another. lol


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks good for starters.


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 14, 2021)

I had a 3/16 brass rod so I knurled a section and used that for rivets.  I stuck everything together with jb weld. 
 I used 4340 for the wheel so I ran fairly slow, cut with each corner of the bit and then the center section.  Repeated that a few times until it was close enough.
I’ve never tried it in the mill.  The interrupted cuts could be a problem.  It would likely be fine with aluminum though.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 14, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> The closer handle came out really well. Lee Valley rivets?
> I've been wondering how well the router bits would work on metal, have you tried them in the milling machine?
> 
> Chasing is one thing, catching and then remembering what to do when (if) caught is another. lol



Yes Yotabota there is a tooth ferry, you may recall my Spindle square post back in May.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/spindle-square.3383/

Just took this photo so you could see how I rounded the end of my spindle square with 1/2" shank woodworking carbide router bits on aluminum.  My Craftex hobby mill/drill did the job nicely says I which was running about 550 RPM in a single pass. Should I be called upon to do it again I would likely try running at a higher speed or do a very light finish pass, really unsure only because I've not tried that.

So the answer is yes for aluminum and most likely brass.


----------

